# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Nâng Cấp >  anh nào biết nâng cấp BIOS main FOXCONN G31 MG giúp em nhé !

## toan102

có anh nào biết nâng cấp bios main foxconn g31mg không giúp em với ?
con main của em đang bị lỗi bios giờ em muốn nâng cấp bios để có máy tính để chơi nhưng mà bios bị lỗi nên máy tính của em không làm gi đc cả . có anh nào pro thì giúp em với nhé !

----------

